# Official sub-10 solves



## Olivér Perge (Aug 20, 2010)

Now, that we have all sub-10 solves in the top100 single ranking, I wanted to know who has the most of them.

*Here is the top10 list:*

1. *71* - Erik Akkersdijk (Netherlands) - 62 competitions: 1,15/competition, 839 solves: 8.46%

1. *71* - Feliks Zemdegs (Australia) - 8 competitions: 8,88/competition, 105 solves: 67.62%

3. *69* - Tomasz Zolnowski (Poland) - 38 competitions: 1,86/competition, 545 solves: 13.02%

4. *47* - Rowe Hessler (USA) - 35 competitions: 1,31/competition, 489 solves: 9.33% 

5. *40* - Kanneti Sae Han (France) - 24 competitions: 1,67/competition, 340 solves: 11.76% 

6. *34* - Yumu Tabuchi (Japan) - 19 competitions: 1,79/competition, 223 solves: 15.25%

7. *33* - Breandan Vallance (United Kingdom) - 15 competitions: 2,20/competition, 310 solves: 10.65%

7. *33* - Mats Valk (Netherlands) - 33 competitions: 1,00/competition, 435 solves: 7.59%

9. *22* - Cornelius Dieckmann (Germany) - 11 competitions: 2,00/competition, 150 solves: 14.69%

10. *20* - Piti Pichedpan (Thailand) - 13 competitions: 1.62/competition, 180 solves: 11.67%


*Sub-9 list:*

1. *43* Feliks Zemdegs (Australia)

2. *17* Tomasz Zolnowski (Poland)

3. *14* Erik Akkersdijk (Netherlands)

4. *13* Rowe Hessler (USA)

5. *11* Kanneti Sae Han (France)

6. *10* Yumu Tabuchi (Japan)

7. *8* Cornelius Dieckmann (Germany)

7. *8* Mats Valk (Netherlands)

8. *6* Breandan Vallance (United Kingdom)

9. *5* Piti Pichedpan (Thailand)


And many, many others with 2 sub-9 solves.

*The sub-8 list:*

1. *16* Feliks Zemdegs (Australia)

2. *3* Erik Akkersdijk (Netherlands)

2. *3* Rowe Hessler (USA)

4. *2* Cornelius Dieckmann (Germany)

The rest has 1 official sub-8 solve.

*And the sub-7 list:*

1. *2* Feliks Zemdegs (Australia)

1. *1* Rowe Hessler (USA)

I am terribly sorry if I left out someone or counted something wrong. Do you think it would be cool to have a list, that counted sub10s on the official WCA statics page? I would really love to see one. (Maybe later for the averages too.)

Last edited: 03.02.2011.


----------



## Dene (Aug 20, 2010)

lol faz


----------



## (X) (Aug 20, 2010)

Morten Arborg 1 -->0,5/comp


----------



## Faz (Aug 20, 2010)

My NZ09 results should be deleted


----------



## Olivér Perge (Sep 28, 2010)

I edited the list. All the top10 sub10 cubers have at least 10 sub10 solves now.

(Giovanni Contradi joined the list, Dan Cohen, Milán Baticz and Eric Limeback left the list.)


----------



## AvGalen (Sep 28, 2010)

Awesome list Oliver. I had no idea that sub 10 was so common now.
Also, Netherlands are the only country that have 2 people (Erik, Mats)


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 28, 2010)

Olivér Perge said:


> I am terribly sorry if I left out someone or counted something wrong. Do you think it would be cool to have a list, that counted sub10s on the official WCA statics page? I would really love to see one. (Maybe later for the averages too.)


That would be awesome.


fazrulz said:


> My NZ09 results should be deleted


 Haha, also maybe it could be ranked by percentage? Or sub10/competition.


----------



## Olivér Perge (Sep 28, 2010)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> Haha, also maybe it could be ranked by percentage? Or sub10/competition.


 
It's only a matter of time anyway... Give him 2-3 more competitions and he will take the lead.


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 28, 2010)

Olivér Perge said:


> It's only a matter of time anyway... Give him 2-3 more competitions and he will take the lead.


 
I wasn't saying that about Faz, but I believe that's more of an indication. Also, could the scoring start from the competition they first got a sub 10 at? That makes more sense to me, because that's the perc. that they achieve sub 10 per comp. Erik had 9 comps before he got his first official sub 10, so that doesn't seem a good indication of how often he achieves them, because he's different now. This would be quite a bit more work though


----------



## Olivér Perge (Sep 28, 2010)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> I wasn't saying that about Faz, but I believe that's more of an indication. *Also, could the scoring start from the competition they first got a sub 10 at?* That makes more sense to me, because that's the perc. that they achieve sub 10 per comp. Erik had 9 comps before he got his first official sub 10, so that doesn't seem a good indication of how often he achieves them, because he's different now. This would be quite a bit more work though


 
I don't think that's a good idea. That would give an advantage for the competitors who got their first sub10 later, which doesn't make any sense, since for example a sub10 from 2008 is a lot better than a sub10 in 2010 in my opinion. (Let's take Erik's 7.08. It was an extremely good 3x3x3 time in 2008, nowadays many cubers get sub7 solves every week, a few of them even daily.) Plus the percentage thing doesn't really work if we start from the first sub10, does it?

My idea was to get a sub10 counter, the other statics are just side notes to let them be comparable for everyone.


----------



## Olivér Perge (Sep 28, 2010)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> Erik had 9 comps before he got his first official sub 10, so that doesn't seem a good indication of how often he achieves them, because *he's different now*. This would be quite a bit more work though


 
That's a variable that we cannot measure, I think. Unless you tell me how is Erik (and of course every other cubers) different, which way he changed and with what values.


----------



## RCTACameron (Sep 28, 2010)

58%. And it will only keep going up. In percentage, Faz wins by far. :tu


----------



## KboyForeverB (Sep 28, 2010)

Dene said:


> lol faz


 
I was gonna post the exact same post but I saw this. WHATEVA DENE SAID!11


----------



## Olivér Perge (Oct 8, 2010)

Edited the list again.

After Euro, all of the europeans got more sub10s, and Rowe got 5 more this weekend too. Let's what happens after Asian Championship 2010!

Major changes: Breandan stepped up to the 5th place.


----------



## joey (Oct 8, 2010)

Just want to point out, I have 3.


----------



## Olivér Perge (Oct 8, 2010)

joey said:


> Just want to point out, I have 3.


 
That's the "Joey's popularity/talent paradox" again.

For one thing, everyone knows you, mostly likes you, so we do care about your results, while on the other hand, 3 is a low number in this competition.


----------



## Olivér Perge (Oct 10, 2010)

Edited, after Asian Championship. No one moved on the list, however Feliks is getting closer to Erik.


----------



## irontwig (Oct 10, 2010)

Top-100 single results are now sub-9!


----------



## Toad (Oct 10, 2010)

irontwig said:


> Top-100 single results are now sub-9!


 
I was gonna say "WHAT, that only went sub10 a little while ago?!" then realised you said results not people


----------



## Ranzha (Oct 10, 2010)

Just wait until the title is changed to say "Official sub-7 solves".


----------



## Olivér Perge (Oct 18, 2010)

Edited again.

Mats is tied with Breandan at 5th place, Giovanni became 8th, and Cornelius just joined the list.


----------



## Olivér Perge (Oct 25, 2010)

Edited again. Yumu and Kanneti jumped up a few places with their amazing performances.


----------



## Olivér Perge (Nov 4, 2010)

Added Kanneti's 7 sub10 solves from Madrid Open 2010.

For the record: now he has 4 official sub10 averages. :O


----------



## TimMc (Nov 4, 2010)

What does the sub9 list look like for 2010? 

Tim.


----------



## Olivér Perge (Nov 9, 2010)

Dan is back on the list.


----------



## Olivér Perge (Nov 9, 2010)

TimMc said:


> What does the sub9 list look like for 2010?
> 
> Tim.


 
There you go:

1. *21* Feliks Zemdegs (Australia)

2. *17* Tomasz Zolnowski (Poland)

3. *10* Erik Akkersdijk (Netherlands)

4. *9* Kanneti Sae Han (France)

5. *7* Yumu Tabuchi (Japan)

6. *6* Breandan Vallance (United Kingdom)

7. *4* Yu Nakajima (Japan)

7. *4* Cornelius Dieckmann (Germany)

And many, many others with 2 sub-9 solves.

The sub-8 list, just for fun:

1. *4* Feliks Zemdegs (Australia)

2. *2* Erik Akkersdijk (Netherlands)

The rest has 1 official sub-8 solve.

Fun fact: For Erik, Harric Chan, Gabriel and Che-Ting Tu the first sub-9 solve was also the first sub-8!

For Morten the first sub-10 solve was a sub-8.


----------



## Sebastien (Nov 10, 2010)

Olivér Perge said:


> Fun fact: For Erik, Kanneti, Tomasz, Harric Chan, Gabriel and Che-Ting Tu the first sub-9 solve was also the first sub-8!



Nah...that's totally not true for Tomasz and for Kanneti neither if you look a bit closer


----------



## Olivér Perge (Nov 11, 2010)

Sébastien_Auroux said:


> Nah...that's totally not true for Tomasz and for Kanneti neither if you look a bit closer


 
You are right, thanks! Fixed.


----------



## Olivér Perge (Nov 11, 2010)

With 5 more solves from UK Open, Breandan came close 6th.


----------



## Olivér Perge (Nov 13, 2010)

Updated with the insane results from Australia. Mind blowing!


----------



## Dene (Nov 13, 2010)

You're missing a few people from the sub8 list XD


----------



## Olivér Perge (Nov 13, 2010)

Dene said:


> You're missing a few people from the sub8 list XD



Forgot to copy this:


Olivér Perge said:


> The rest has 1 official sub-8 solve.



Thanks for letting me know, it's fixed now.


----------



## Faz (Nov 13, 2010)

"10. 13 - Cornelius Dieckmann (Germany) - 13 competitions: 1,30/competition"

?


----------



## Yes We Can! (Nov 13, 2010)

I've been to 10 comps, not 13.


----------



## Olivér Perge (Nov 13, 2010)

Yeah, sorry, obviously a typo.


----------



## Olivér Perge (Nov 15, 2010)

Added the results from the weekend. Erik got back his 2nd place and Rowe joined Feliks on the sub-7 list.


----------



## Olivér Perge (Nov 24, 2010)

With Tomasz not competing recently, Erik is getting closer to first place. 10 solves were enough to Yumu to step up from 7th place to 4th!


----------



## Carrot (Nov 24, 2010)

Oliver, How did you calculate this: 


> 10. 13 - Harris Chan (Canada) - 17 competitions: 0,77/competition, 250 solves: 5.20%
> 
> 10. 13 - Dan Cohen (USA) - 31 competitions: 0,42/competition, 338 solves: 5.20%



13/250=13/338 ? xD
or should I say 5.2%=3.85%?


----------



## Olivér Perge (Nov 24, 2010)

Odder said:


> Oliver, How did you calculate this:
> 
> 
> 13/250=13/338 ? xD
> or should I say 5.2%=3.85%?


 
I calculate the numbers in an excel sheet and than copy the results by hand. I wrote 338 solves instead of 3.38%. Isn't that obvious that it's a typo?

Good to know that at least someone looked through the list.


----------



## Olivér Perge (Nov 29, 2010)

Rowe and Yumu are tied at 4. place after Rowe's crazy weekend.


----------



## Olivér Perge (Dec 21, 2010)

Dan Cohen came close 9th, beating Giovanni and kicking out Cornelius and Harris from the list. Also Rowe improved his sub-10 and sub-9 list as well!


----------



## Olivér Perge (Jan 17, 2011)

Edited with the crazy Aachen Open results.

Erik is in first place!


----------



## SimonWestlund (Jan 17, 2011)

Corny also has more than 1 sub-8 

7.96 and 7.52


----------



## Eduardo Lins (Jan 17, 2011)

and me  hahaha


----------



## rowehessler (Jan 17, 2011)

i thoguht i had 43, i actually just counted them two weeks ago. And i just got 4 more 9.xx's so im up to 46 or 47


----------



## Olivér Perge (Jan 17, 2011)

SimonWestlund said:


> Corny also has more than 1 sub-8
> 
> 7.96 and 7.52


 
Thanks! I knew this but forgot to edit. 



Eduardo Lins said:


> and me  hahaha


 
This sub-10 list is for 3x3x3, not 2x2x2. Sorry...



rowehessler said:


> i thoguht i had 43, i actually just counted them two weeks ago. And i just got 4 more 9.xx's so im up to 46 or 47



Yeah, you had 43, but the last competition is not up yet, so I will update them when they are official.


----------



## Olivér Perge (Jan 18, 2011)

rowehessler said:


> And i just got 4 more 9.xx's *so im up to* 46 or *47*


----------



## Sebastien (Jan 18, 2011)

you should start the same lists with averages soon


----------



## Hadley4000 (Jan 19, 2011)

Olivér Perge said:


> Edited with the crazy Aachen Open results.
> 
> Erik is in first place!




40 sub 10 in 1 comp??


----------



## Olivér Perge (Jan 31, 2011)

Feliks took over with 71 official sub10 solves! Who saw that coming? :O


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jan 31, 2011)

Olivér Perge said:


> Feliks took over with 71 official sub10 solves! Who saw that coming? :O


 
whoa! Feliks got sub-10 in comp? :O:O:O
And he took the lead in a cubing list? BIG NEWS GUIZE

but more srs: Nice!  Even though it was expected 
I like how I'm one of 4 people in the world that have >1 official sub-8 solves ^^


----------



## Stefan (Feb 3, 2011)

Some numbers are slightly wrong.


----------



## Olivér Perge (Feb 3, 2011)

Correction: Erik and Feliks are tied in the first place with 71 sub-10 solves each!



Stefan said:


> Some numbers are slightly wrong.


 
Thanks a lot, Stefan! Would it be possible to build something into the statics page? 

Soon it will be the same with averages too!


----------



## coinman (Feb 3, 2011)

Anssi also got two sub 9 solves in his latest comp. This is his only sub 10's! 
And i got two sub 20 in the same comp but I don't se any list over this


----------



## Stefan (Feb 3, 2011)

Olivér Perge said:


> Would it be possible to build something into the statics page?



That's of course where I got my screenshot from . I just hadn't decided where and how to put it (it's wide, what do I do if someone does sub6, I don't have space for detailed stats like your per-competition, or for averages). But I put it here like that now:
https://worldcubeassociation.org/results/statistics.php#9

Also brought back "Most solves..." on the bottom:
https://worldcubeassociation.org/results/statistics.php#19
(It got removed because it included a "Most DNFs" statistic which caused people to DNF on purpose, this is now replaced by "Most solves in one year"... congrats to Sébastien there).



Olivér Perge said:


> Soon it will be the same with averages too!



What do you mean?


----------



## Shortey (Feb 3, 2011)

He means that we will have to make the same list again, but with averages aswell since so many people have sub10 averages.


----------



## Stefan (Feb 3, 2011)

Ah, ok. I had actually tried my script with averages, but it looked very ugly, as only the sub10 list was long, sub9 and better weren't. But yes, sub10 averages alone would make sense. Of course we could shift it and count sub12 and sub11 averages instead.


----------



## Olivér Perge (Feb 3, 2011)

Stefan said:


> But I put it here like that now:
> https://worldcubeassociation.org/results/statistics.php#9


 
Thank you!



Shortey said:


> He means that we will have to make the same list again, but with averages aswell since so many people have sub10 averages.


 
And thank you!


----------



## Toad (Feb 3, 2011)

Stefan said:


> https://worldcubeassociation.org/results/statistics.php#9


 
"Sub-X ... <10"

Surely that means it's saying "Sub-<10" which to me means "Less than less than 10". Perhaps this should be slightly altered to make more sense?


----------



## Stefan (Feb 4, 2011)

I find the number alone not descriptive enough, and full "sub-10" etc too long (granted, "Sum of all single ranks" would still be wider). It's the best compromise I could think of. If you have a better idea, let me know


----------



## Dene (Feb 4, 2011)

Because I'm too lazy to count, are the lists inclusive of solves below? As in, does the sub10 list include solves sub9 etc. or only solves between 9.00 and 9.99?


----------



## Stefan (Feb 4, 2011)

In my opinion, _"sub-X"_ means just _"below X"_, not _"below X and not below X-1"_ (that's actually one reason I liked writing "<10" etc, because it somewhat expresses it a bit more clearly, I think). So yes, sub-10 includes sub-9 etc. I'm glad that's how Oliver had done it already.

Btw, you're too lazy to count to 3 
(Rowe's sub-8 solves)


----------



## rowehessler (Feb 6, 2011)

just got 5 more today, 9.90, 9.31, 9.34, 9.18, 9.06


----------



## Stefan (Mar 7, 2011)

Whaaa? Tomasz jumps over Erik and Faz to the top (72 vs 71 and 71) and nobody notices?
http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/statistics.php#9


----------



## antoineccantin (Mar 7, 2011)

Stefan said:


> Whaaa? Tomasz jumps over Erik and Faz to the top (72 vs 71 and 71) and nobody notices?
> http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/statistics.php#9


 
When did that happen?


----------



## masterofthebass (Mar 7, 2011)

back on the list


----------



## Olivér Perge (Mar 7, 2011)

Stefan said:


> Whaaa? Tomasz jumps over Erik and Faz to the top (72 vs 71 and 71) and nobody notices?
> http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/statistics.php#9


 
Of course I did notice, but since you made it part of the "official" statics, I didn't feel like mentioning it here. 

Edit: Milán got a sub8 and got first place on the sum of single ranks list.


----------



## Stefan (Mar 8, 2011)

Olivér Perge said:


> Milán got a sub8 and got first place on the sum of single ranks list.



At the *Milan* Cube Open! Conspiracy theorists... ready, set, go!

Wow, Erik had the lead for years. But Milán was close behind for a long time already. He also got 1st-place-after-Feliks in 4x4 single, nice!


----------

